# Puppy breath to share...



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok...so it seems the vote was for a new thread. 8)

This is the pedigree for this litter:
http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pair_en.php?id1=19345&id2=22366&gen=6

There are 2 girls and 3 boys.

Its really exciting. Pongo is a Fievel son, so these are Fievel grandbabies!

Pongo was born very dark, almost black, so we are watching for these babies to silver out and turn all sorts of colors!

Mom and babies doing great.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*a few more*

Here are a few more...I'll post some pics of Pongo too. He's so handsome!!


----------



## rdanielle

Farah,you're just swimming in puppies aren't you?! You are my hero  Glad to hear that mom & pups are doing well! Can't wait to watch them grow - congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## hav2

Be still my heart.....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Here are a few pics of Pongo, Ch. Silverdale's Sonata CD. 

He's such a hunk!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Renee - I took some new pics of Demi, too. 8) I placed the puppies from Jersey's litter, so just Demi and Fame ruling the roost for now. These babies will be guinea pigs for a while. LOL

You're swimming in the good life too. 8) I say we're pretty lucky gals!


----------



## rdanielle

Pongo is quite a handsome stud! Such a sweet face! You do a good job at matchmaking  Visa is a gorgeous girl!

At least you got a good age gap between Demi & Farah and the new pups so you're not hit all at once with insanity! Our friend was going crazy with 2 litters lol. 

I think I still have to pinch myself because its like I'm living a dream. Hell has certainly frozen over as a year ago I'd never thought that I'd have 2 puppies at the same time with my dad's limit LOL. Girl #3 is still iffy and the fight to keep her is still there. My mom wants to turn her into a dog model lol now just need to find a photographer!


----------



## trueblue

Oh my! They are beautiful!! Can't wait to see how these personalities develop....


----------



## Lunastar

Oh they are just gorgeous! I love that little sable girl.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

We were joking last night that we got 1 baby Visa and 4 baby Pongos! LOL


----------



## pjewel

They're beuaties Farah and their mom and dad are no slouches either. He reminds me a little of Milo.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Missy

Oh sigh! Farah, you are killing me here!


----------



## rdanielle

Missy, watch out Farah will eventually rub off on you  LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

More puppies!!!!!! Sooooo cute, I love the sable one. Congrats there beautiful. It is just so great that you share. I'm smiling.


----------



## Lunastar

Missy it is your turn! Baby Visa is my pick this time you need to buy her! Please! Save me!


----------



## Missy

hmmmm? Visa, everywhere you want to be?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Visa's name is Wyndwards Sky is the Limit. 8) These havs take us to places we didn't know we could go! LOL


----------



## juliav

More puppies for us to drool over!!! :whoo:


----------



## Mom2Izzo

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'll take one


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Pongo's owner said that Pongo was born almost completely black like these puppies, and he silvered out. He had one other litter, and there was a boy born really dark, and he turned out looking so stunning, almost like a black and white. Can't wait to watch these babies start turning colors!


----------



## michi715

OMG! They're beautiful!!! Glad to hear all are well!


----------



## trueblue

Hold up. Who's Fame??

And, do you have a litter theme yet? I always like to see the names you come up with. By the time we've seen the puppies grow, their names seem to fit them so well.


----------



## Leslie

Nooooooo!!!!! Not MORE puppies to drool over?!?! :faint:

Farah, they're beautiful!


----------



## irnfit

You people are killing me with all these puppies! They're gorgeous.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

No litter theme yet...but since they are Fievel grandbabies...maybe an American Tail theme? My mom liked an accessories litter...bow tie, tie tac, cravat...haha. I'm trying to talk her out of it. 

Any ideas? Mother is Visa, Wyndwards Sky is the limit (from my shopping litter, Visa, Sax, Macy, and Peek). Father is Ch. Silverdale's Sonata CD, aka Pongo.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Let me formally introduce Fame! Peluito's Remember My Name. She's from Arlene Etzig, in MN. Peluito Havanese (ya'll know her!)

Fame is adorable and a joy joy joy to have in the house. We love love love her.


----------



## ls-indy

They are all adorable - but I love the little sable female too!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

The sable is interesting...she's like a smokey gray sable. Will be interesting to watch her grow and see where her color goes.


----------



## pjewel

Yep, they're all adorable but I love Miss mini me, the cute little sable.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Little Mini Visa*

Here is another shot of the little sable girl. Apparently she's Miss Popularity. The little black and white girl better be stunning to compete with her little blonde sister. LOL


----------



## trueblue

Since Pongo has "sonata" in his name, how about composers?


----------



## Missy

Farah, I heard you were looking for a litter theme....

I think this one should be THE MISSY LITTER

WYNDWARDS: missy's gold visa girl
WYNDWARDS: missy's platinum amex girl
WYNDWARDS: missy's onyx mastercard boy
WYNDWARDS: missy's pewter discover card boy
WYNDWARDS: missy's sterling gift card to another forum member.... don't want to be piggy and take them all. LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Missy! I couldn't get the end of that list because I was laughing so hard. 

You know...MA isnt that far from NJ. You could just come visit and get your puppy breath fix, then maybe you wouldn't have the urge to steal everyones puppies. LOL

You are adorable...and um...I will take all the names under consideration. 8)


----------



## Missy

I would love to come visit someday Farah. And I am very happy you took my suggestion in the spirit they were meant! And truth be known I would never actually steal anyone's puppy...that is right up there with stealing someone's man!


----------



## whitBmom

Aww cute!!!! Ah puppy breath... Sigh..


----------



## Laurief

Farah I am so jealous!! Another litter! You are some lucky girl. Does that mean that you wont be making it to the playdate since you will be taking care of those beautiful babies??
I so badly need some puppy breath!!! 
Contratulations FArah!!


----------



## gabdyl

Congratulations ~ they are gorgeous!! I followed the pedigree link and mom and dad are stunning... (Jamoacha is Peanut's daddy!) 

*sigh* 

It just keeps getting harder and harder to fight IWAP...


----------



## pjewel

Farah, surely you've heard blondes have more fun.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Gina - I've heard that....and I'm blonde (mostly). Not sure I buy it! LOL 

Laurie - we are indeed blessed. 8) 

Missy - I didn't say you would actually steal a puppy...I said you had urges! 8) Besides...you are a great hav mommy...any puppy would be lucky to be 'stolen' by you. :angel:

Sue - I'm SO excited about the pedigree...Pongo is a Fievel son, and I'm so grateful to be able to tap into the old lines. Thats where I think we get the teddy bear faces and wonderful temperments. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Darling puppies, love them all.:wof::wof:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks everyone. 8) 

Hey Laurie...do you have a HRI foster right now?


----------



## trueblue

OR....since they will all be such superstars, you could name them after famous Saints. You know, Brees, Colston, Shockey, etc. The Superbowl litter


----------



## marjrc

Farah, congratulations on the new litter! They are adorable!! So tiny, so sweet. I LOVE the darker color and the splotches of brown here and there. Dam and Sire are beautiful.

ideas,,,, Pongo is the name of a dog in 101 Dalmations, so what about names from that story? Perdy, Anita, Nanny, Roger, not Cruella, but her henchmen are Jasper and Horace. 

Or "Pongo means: 1. type genus of the family Pongidae: orangutans
2. Any large ape; especially, the chimpanzee and the orang- outang. " A theme based on monkeys?? lol 

Then there's Visa, where you could use a travel theme, Paris, Nile, Francisco, Boston, Luca, Moscow, Hudson, Milan, York. ... you get the idea!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

More puppies! Looking forward to watching them grow and play! Dexter and Jack say hi!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Linda - Jack is looking so cute! Are there new pics of him somewhere that I missed?

Marj - I like the Visa/Travel idea...I hadn't thought about Visa in that way. Cute! Visa is my mom's heart dog, so I have to run all ideas by her. LOL. Eventually we'll agree on a theme! They are a week old on Tuesday...new pics then!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Linda - Jack is looking so cute! Are there new pics of him somewhere that I missed?
> 
> Marj - I like the Visa/Travel idea...I hadn't thought about Visa in that way. Cute! Visa is my mom's heart dog, so I have to run all ideas by her. LOL. Eventually we'll agree on a theme! They are a week old on Tuesday...new pics then!


Farah,

I just posted some pictures of Jack on this thread, I just keep adding to the thread so I can find it.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11246


----------



## trueblue

Only one more day till we get new pics...whoohoo!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hopefully this will get you guys by until tomorrow. They will be one week old in a few hours! They are SOOOO cute.


----------



## rdanielle

Precious!


----------



## trueblue

So cute! Thanks for the teaser


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ditto. They are SOOOOO cute.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw they are too sweet


----------



## marjrc

Those tummies are nice and pudgy. Love it!


----------



## Missy

you breeders are breeding like rabbits...and killing me! how many puppies can one girl want? I like the travel idea for this group. or other credit cards...

visa, amex, mc, discover, chase, citi.... official names could use the slogan,

everywhere you want to be
don't leave home without it.
priceless...


----------



## Lunastar

Missy said:


> you breeders are breeding like rabbits...and killing me! how many puppies can one girl want? I like the travel idea for this group. or other credit cards...
> 
> visa, amex, mc, discover, chase, citi.... official names could use the slogan,
> 
> everywhere you want to be
> don't leave home without it.
> priceless...


I love it. Spoken like a true shopper. LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I think we like the travel theme. I think Milan is so cute...now to just come up with 4 more, and then fun registered names to go with them. Very international! LOL


----------



## trueblue

Where are the pics? Are the babies keeping you busy?


----------



## Cosmosmom

Missing puppy pictures !!


----------



## Lunastar

Paris, Denver, Madrid, Havana, London, Prague, Maui
Just some Ideas.


----------



## marjrc

Wyndward Havanese said:


> I think we like the travel theme. I think Milan is so cute...now to just come up with 4 more, and then fun registered names to go with them. Very international! LOL


So, Missy, what do you think my fee should be for Farah using my suggestion of travel names? You think a puppy might be the right 'price' ?  Milan sounds like he'd fit right in here. lol

More ideas --- Brook, Dallas, Munich, Orlando, Sidney, Rio, Santiago


----------



## trueblue

Just name my boy Big Easy


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*2 weeks old!!!*

Ok...I know we are late, but here they are!

They are oh so cute, and oh so kissable!!


----------



## Lunastar

oh that little Ginger girl in the middle is adorable! Okay they are all adorable but she is special.


----------



## Tino'sMammi

Aww, melt my heart! :biggrin1: How precious.


----------



## trueblue

O....M.....G!


----------



## gabdyl

They are so beautiful, it's going to be so much fun following them along and watching them grow on the thread!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

This is soooo fun. Love that you share your babies.


----------



## Missy

boy are they cute. 

Marj, I agree you need a puppy for your very creative litter theme. Can you handle three?


----------



## galaxie

EEEEEEEEEEK! Too cute 

Marj, if you can't handle a third, I'll take it off your hands


----------



## LuvCicero

An adorable litter.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks everyone. They are super cute right now. This is the fun stage when you get to cuddle them all the time, but they aren't too much work because they are still like little guinea pigs. The real work comes in a few weeks when they are more mobile, eating real food, and all over the place!


----------



## marjrc

CUTE!!!! 

Alas Missy and Natalie, no 3rd puppy here for quite some time yet.... sigh....


----------



## trueblue

:boink: Isn't it about time for some new pictures?


----------



## Missy

trueblue said:


> :boink: Isn't it about time for some new pictures?


yeah?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ahh...Kim and Missy...what would I do without your reminders! I told my mom we needed to get new pics or the Forum wouldn't be happy!! LOL

They are getting so fat and active! They are up on their little legs and their tails stick straight up in the air like little scooter flags. Its so funny. They are a pretty quiet litter...not much growling or fussing going on yet. The most exciting is that the dark ones are really starting to silver out on their faces and legs already! 

Wait till you see!! Muah. *grin*


----------



## trueblue

Ok, Farah, teasing is not cool. Give us what we want!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok, tomorrow, I promise!! You won't believe the changing colors!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Sneak peek!!*

Ok, they are 3.5 weeks old...I have individual pics of all of them, but heres a little Visa/Pongo puppy breath to tide you over. 8)


----------



## gabdyl

Adorable!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Oh MY!!!! All that cuteness. I love their sweet little faces and love the little tongues sticking out.


----------



## trueblue

How cute is that?!


----------



## whitBmom

How sweet!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....Look at those babies!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

They are just too cute!!!!


----------



## ls-indy

They are just adorable! I love puppy pics...


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Here are their little face!!*

Ok, the girls!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*And the heartbreaker boys!!*

The boys are really consistent...its just a matter of picking which paint job you like! LOL

Then my daughter had to crawl up in the monkey dog bed we were using for pictures and get some puppy time in herself. 8)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Its fun to go back to the first post and look at how dark they were as newborns, and then look at them now, and see how much they are changing. I love how you just never know what color you'll end up with. 8)


----------



## trueblue

I love, love, love black Girl and Boy 3. OMG...to die for.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh they are just too cute. I can not have another one. At least not this soon. hahaha


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassie and Reina wouldn't love another puppy? Oh, but you get them in twos! LOL That might really put your DH over the edge. 8) 

How is Miss Cassie??


----------



## Lunastar

Miss Cassie is wonderful. On a diet, since she is a tad chunky. LOL She is one good eater. I was feeding as the bag said and that is too much. hahaha She is so sweet and funny. She is amazing. Totally fearless. Had someone here today visiting the puppies. Yes people come to see the dogs not us. Well my glass table went over made a huge bang and mess. She did not even flinch. Thank God none of the dogs were near the table when it got knocked over. Of course the rest of the four leggers are a bit stressed but not my Cassie. She is such a happy little camper. You do a great job of socializing them. Thank you! 

Yeah Hubby would have a cow! hahahaha


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: pictures! :whoo: They are adorable, Farah. I really love how many of the pictures show them with a tip of their tongue sticking out. (((((SQUISH)))) 
I'm loving Boy #3 I have to say...


----------



## gabdyl

2 more days til new pics?  

My IWAP is at an all time frenzy but we have to wait til at least the fall. I am not sure if this thread is helping me or torturing me but I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

New pics soon. 8) They are using their pee pads like little champs! At 4.5 weeks old! They must be little puppy geniuses. *grin* They are eating their little dry puppy kibble like good puppies and have spared me the trouble of having to feed them gruel and then clean up after them. I love this litter! 8) They are up on their feet and playing and barking, and oh so cute!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Gosh they are gorgeous!!! little black girl has my eye too. Let's see, I would name her....hmmmmm....maybe sambucca!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

We had a Sambucca in the Mixed Drinks litter last year. 8) Her new dad kept her name too. 8)


----------



## trueblue

No names yet? How's Big Easy )


----------



## michi715

Ack! Where are the pictures? We can't hardly stand it!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Just home from a big wedding weekend where I was a bridesmaid and my daughter (2.5 yo) was the flower girl...whew...

Pics today...I promise! And they should be good. I've had a stroke of inspiration for an idea for their photoshoot!


----------



## trueblue

Anxiously awaiting...


----------



## shimpli

I join the waiting list...


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok...I hope these were worth the wait!!

*drum roll please*

5 week old pics!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

and more!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

...and the little ladies!!


----------



## amrabbitry

Very Beautiful Puppies! Love the Sable Girl!


----------



## juliav

They are adorable!!!


----------



## shimpli

OMG TOO pretty !


----------



## mintchip

:cheer2:* ADORABLE!!!!* :cheer2:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

whew...glad you guys approve! I was thinking if I didn't get pictures up soon, a puppy photo lynch mob was gonna show up at my door! LOL


----------



## trueblue

I love love love boy 3!


----------



## gabdyl

They are painfully beautiful! I don't know to choose a favorite, they are all so cute. Please don't make us wait so long next time!! LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Boy 2 looks like he is smiling! They're so cute!!!!


----------



## pjewel

I'm with Kim. I love boy 3. He's a movie star.


----------



## ls-indy

Boy 3 loves the camera!! See how he poses and looks at the lens??? So cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I love them all....but I'm so partial to sables...the wittle girl just makes my heart go thump !!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Boy 1 loves the camera too. He's a natural, and if you can keep him from kissing the camera you can get good pictures of him. All three boys are super sweet and just wag their tails constantly. The sable girl is pretty outgoing too. The black girl is the thinker...she usually wants to know whats in it for her before committing. 8)


----------



## marjrc

Hey there! I have my eyes on Boy #3 so back off everyone!!! 

Farah, any names yet? I'm dying of curiosity!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Farah they are all so cute.


----------



## trueblue

:boink: Isn't it time for some new pics?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I was hoping you wouldn't notice it was Monday yet! LOL I'll get some candids of them later. I think they are going to get to foray out into the yard this afternoon. Its gorgeous here, a nice cool 73 without any humidity after the heat and oppression of last week. They'll have a good time outside!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*7 week pics....AND NAMES!*

Here are the little darlings. 8) 7 weeks old in the wee hours of Tuesday 
morning.

They are getting BAER tested this week!

Aren't they cute??

Their names are a truck/car theme!! We used well known slogans (mostly) 
from different car companies.

Wyndwards Can You Hemi Now? - Hemi
Wyndwards Inspiration Comes Standard - Cruiser
Wyndwards Theres Only One - Jeep
Wyndwards Heartbeat of America - Chevy
Wyndwards Like A Rock - Tahoe


----------



## Evye's Mom

They are VERY cute. I love the names.


----------



## Lunastar

OH Farah they are all just so cute. Love that picture of Chevy. (I can not have another puppy, so say no if I ask!) Great names.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my Jeep and Cruise have a big place in my heart!!!!!! 
What beautiful pups!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Love the names! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I'll remember that Luna! How is Miss Cassie doing? Is she debuting in July?


----------



## trueblue

Farah, they are beautiful pups! So interesting the way they are changing. Love the names too. Now you have to tell us what they're like.


----------



## Brady's mom

Wow, another group of beautiful puppies!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hmmm...what are they like?

Chevy is like the energizer bunny. Hopping and go go go.

Cruiser is a nice mix of sweet and busy. He likes to cuddle, but then has to go run.

Tahoe and Hemi are very similiar, they like to play, but love to climb up and find a lap to snuggle in.

Jeep is the thinker of the group. She likes to assess and see whats going on before jumping into the fray. She also likes to cuddle, and is a pro at kissing noses (and getting that tongue in an ear).


----------



## pjewel

Oh my, oh my, oh my. I'm in love with Chevy, Jeep and Cruiser. Maybe I could trade Ms. Tuesday for one of them. What do you say???


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I dunno Gina...I've heard the stories about Ms. Tuesday! 8)


----------



## Missy




----------



## CacheHavs

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Here are the little darlings. 8) 7 weeks old in the wee hours of Tuesday
> morning.
> 
> They are getting BAER tested this week!
> 
> Aren't they cute??
> 
> Their names are a truck/car theme!! We used well known slogans (mostly)
> from different car companies.
> 
> Wyndwards Can You Hemi Now? - Hemi
> Wyndwards Inspiration Comes Standard - Cruiser
> Wyndwards Theres Only One - Jeep
> Wyndwards Heartbeat of America - Chevy
> Wyndwards Like A Rock - Tahoe


Oh how funny....My husband wanted me to use the name Hemi, but we would have used the slogan "You got a Hemi in that?" or "Get your Hemi On!
and I almost used Chevy too with that same slogan. hehe 
Great minds think alike eh?
Very cute puppies


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Heather, I just saw your litter, and your names are great!! 

My mom has a huge 3/4 ton Dodge with a Hemi, so of course we had to work that in. Its an extended cab long box, so not easy to drive in NJ. The parking lots here are tiny! LOL

Honda and Hyundai had some pretty good slogans, but I couldn't bring myself to name a puppy Honda. *grin*

We could have done an entire Chevrolet litter...theyve had some really great slogans over the years! 

Your names are really clever, good job! 

Farah


----------



## trueblue

Love me some Cruiser!


----------



## Lunastar

Wyndward Havanese said:


> I'll remember that Luna! How is Miss Cassie doing? Is she debuting in July?


Yes, the woman training me said the judges stink but we will enter her at least one so she can get used to the ring. I'm a wreck. LOL She is her unflappable self. Found her first mat the other day. Boy she did not like that. LOL Kept looking at me like what are you doing ma, ow! About broke my heart. I'll try to get new pics up soon.


----------



## good buddy

Mmmmmm I can smell the yummy puppy breath!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Holy cow they are 8 weeks old! Where did the time go?! 

Luna - are the new pics up yet?

I think I might be subject to a lynch mob...I think I left my camera 3 hours away on Long Island's north fork last weekend. 8( Unless some devoted puppy lover wants to go get it and meet me halfway! LOL


----------



## trueblue

You have got to work out that camera situation to give me my cruiser fix.


----------



## peluitohavanese

A little birdie told me Vinny is over for a visit.... we want pictures!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Farah, I think they are still in my camera. Thank goodness I have still have Reina with puppy breath. Cassie too, although I have noticed not so much puppy breath but doggy breath now. My baby is growing up!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*At long last...*

These beyond adorable babies are 10 weeks old, and I have no idea where the time went!!

Look at these faces!!! OMG!

Whaddya think Kim? 8) Are you sure???


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*And then they ran around!!*

They have RLH down pat!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I guess since I made you guys wait so long for new pics...I better add a few more. The cat one is hilarious.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh so adorable, love them all!


----------



## trueblue

OMG. I am a tortured soul.


----------



## gabdyl

They are sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Be still my beating heart! I am in love.


----------



## rdanielle

Aww look at those sweet little faces! Precious


----------



## juliav

Adoralbe!!! I'll take Chery.


----------



## Missy

your poor cat!!! not this again...how come there are always more and they never grow up? Yup, I can't choose from this litter I will have to take at least 3.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Missy, dont feel sorry for Zazu! He's VERY puppy saavy, and has been known to sneak up on them when they are sleeping and get his revenge. 8) He knows EXACTLY what he is doing. 8)


----------



## hartman studio

cute,cute,cute!!! the cat photo is too funny!


----------



## marjrc

What cute puppies! 3 of them with eyebrows too. Love that!!


----------



## good buddy

Oh how cute cute cute! I gotta love that Hemi! :eyebrows:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

just had to share these cute pics of Tahoe. Its like he's singing "Raindrops keep falling on my head" except that its not raining!


----------



## Kathie

Cruiser is my favorite name but there is just something about Tahoe that is calling me! Of course, they are all absolutely adorable. Love the pics of Tahoe and tongue.....lol


----------



## good buddy

You just go right ahead and share all the pictures you want!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh so cute!!!!! I haven't peeked in awhile, I was away and internet was slow. So cute together.


----------



## barbarak

Awww......they're all sooooo cute!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Sniff. Cruiser is going to his new home on Tuesday. He'll be the loving companion to a speech therapist who works with children. She plans to get his therapy cert. so he can go to work with her and help the kids too!

Tahoe is going to Iowa to be a show boy. Jeep and Hemi are staying here to see how they grow up. Hopefully they are our next superstars. 

Little Chevy is still conducting interviews. LOL 

So sad when they all go home, but so sweet to see how they enrich their new families with their havanese spirit and love!


----------



## trueblue

:hurt: Please ask Cruiser's new mom to join the forum and let us see how he grows up. And please post a pic of him before he leaves.


----------



## whimsy

just looked at those sweet little faces!!...... So precious!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Kim, I'll tell her about the Forum. Hopefully we can get her on here! We're taking him over tomorrow, so I'll take pics. 8)


----------



## Lunastar

Wow already? That certainly when fast.


----------

